# XOLOTL - Tame the beast Within



## Lhune (Apr 7, 2013)

*I and White Horse Creative are proud to present: XOLOTL!*

Xolotl is an all-new browser based sim and roleplaying game in the making. It brings many recognizable features for those familiar with virtual pet sites, but with many a unique twist! The game will be geared towards an older, more mature audience, will have stunning one-of-a-kind artwork, all-new battle systems, a uniquely fair and affordable subscription feature and more!

However, we need a little help. White Horse Creative is a small indie studio with a big (but in our eyes realistic) ambition. To realize our goals and make this game into what we envision it to be, we need funding. To help us get there we have fired up an "Indiegogo" campaign where you can donate and will receive fun extras as a thanks, which get more and more awesome as you donate a higher amount. We will also constantly update the campaign page with new material as the game is developed further so keep an eye out if you're interested!

*Click here to go to our Indiegogo campaign*!

Thank you very much for reading and even if you can't (or don't want to) donate, let us know your thoughts! Any and all help and support is very much appreciated.

- *the Xolotl Team*


----------



## Lhune (Apr 18, 2013)

Additional artwork and production work has been done, which I would like to share here. Also, if you're interested, please follow our progress on any of the given sites below!

Since images don't work here, please check out this link: http://imageshack.us/a/img441/1854/advertfc.jpg

FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/xolotlgame
Development Forums: http://www.dev.xolotl.net/
Xolotl (a constant work in progress): http://www.xolot.net/
The IndieGoGo Campaign: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/xolotl/x/2930597


----------

